# What happened to Dick Conklin's Timeshare Planning calendar?



## Carolinian (May 29, 2009)

It has been missing in action lately on the Advice page.  The link no longer takes you to it.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 29, 2009)

it was offline for awahile and I emailed him about it...im not sure it ever came back.  let me do some digging.


----------



## DeniseM (May 29, 2009)

There is a link to another TS calendar on the advice page, as well, and it works.


----------



## Dave M (May 29, 2009)

Here is a TUG link that works for Dick's calendar. The one in the Advice section should be updated.


----------



## thinze3 (May 29, 2009)

*Here's another.*

I have used *this one* for the last couplle of years.
The layout is easy for me to read.


----------

